# TTF for a trail construction project: Please post inspirational pictures



## Joho (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi all 

I am a forest manager in the process of constructing a mountain bike freeride/xc trail. I intend to use features present in the forests to make the trail exciting. Rocks will be used as jumps and obstacles, logs will be converted to skinnies. 
The trail is as is 3 kms and rather slow and technical. Its not much land available, so I will make it a puzzle to complete the trail and I will try to slow the riders by spending time on the features on the trail. I also hope that challenging features that riders will not likely stick on the first ride, will make them return to the trail to beat it. 

But I am looking for inspiration for exciting features to build with some basic building instructions. What I intend to do is:
Skinnies
Berms 
Ladder bridges 
See-saws

Please fill me in with more features with pictures!

Johan


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

........


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

*A few things to check out*

http://www.nsmba.bc.ca/structures/structuresgood.htm

http://www.nsmba.bc.ca/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=23&Itemid=36

http://www.imba.com/resources/bike_management/managing_mountain_bikes.html

look at the NSMB sites and get lots of great ideas


----------



## callmetheNewGuy (May 19, 2008)

wow thanks general. that is exactly what i needed.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 14, 2005)

My suggestion would be to build things that are very strong and need little maintenance. The pics above are good - full sized logs, big rocks.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

we've got lots of great rock ( and a truck load of cedar donated by the local utility)


----------



## x-ker (Jul 12, 2006)

I've got a few links for you to check out...

first, here's one from the pinkbike archives. Covers trail design, general trails, freeride and north shore stunts, dirt jumps, and additional things. It's not as good of a referance as the IMBA trail building book, but it's free and a good place to get a feel for things. Also, don't let the fact that I'm linking to pinkbike scare you...the guide is actually pretty well written.

Second, have a browse through some of these threads from the nsmb boards. A few of the trail builders keep "trail logs" - basically a blog of their trails to date with pictures showing what they've done.
this is the general building board over on nsmb.
this is a thread about a trail in Calgary
this is one of the (many) north shore trail logs available

lots of extremely inspirational pictures available in the threads above.

Hope those help!


----------



## Joho (Apr 15, 2008)

*ttf hints*

thanks all for your inspirational links. We got material sawn for approx 150meters of ladder bridges and building like mad. I´ll post pics of our structures soon!


----------



## ickyickyptngzutboing (Mar 30, 2005)

Not sure how technical you're talking about, but depending on your target riders, you may want to consider having obstacle bypasses (for the more difficult obstacles) for the less experienced riders (I can think of when I was younger, there was nothing more frustrating than not being able to ride through sections of a trail but instead walkin' the bike...)


----------



## shanedawg (Jan 9, 2004)

Check out www.trailworkers.com/ and go to the soquel forest for lots of ideas. The site is currently down for some reason but there are pics of the teeter-totters, log rides, jumps, etc that we have built using all natural wood and rock, no nails or 2x4s.


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

Here are some from a local trail that was built in conjunction with the IMBA trail building group.

Front side of wooden ladder up to a rock:









Backside of same rock:









Rock Garden:









Wooden ramps:


----------



## shanedawg (Jan 9, 2004)

Here's a better link to the trailworkers site showing the trail features that we build using only local materials found in the forest and using no nails, or screws

http://www.trailworkers.com/archivedarticles.cfm?ParkID=4


----------



## JonnyFLA (Aug 18, 2007)

BillT said:


> Here are some from a local trail that was built in conjunction with the IMBA trail building group.
> 
> Front side of wooden ladder up to a rock:
> 
> ...


Hey thats Santos !! 
I used to ride there all the time . 
Now i wish Boise would try some building like that.


----------

